# queer astrology conference portland 2/16-19



## 6coexist9 (Feb 15, 2018)

planning to attend looking to share a ride from oakland


----------



## NapalmBreath (Feb 15, 2018)

How does queer astrology differ from regular astrology? I'm queer and sometimes read my horoscope, I'm not trying to fuck with you, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## 6coexist9 (Feb 15, 2018)

most horoscopes and astrology sites are based on gender binaries. 
this is the link to the conference: http://portlandastrology.org/lecture-descriptions


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 15, 2018)

Some of those lectures look really interesting!
Wish I had the time to check it out.


----------

